# Rat Trap vs Fox Squirrel???



## Kirby (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys you think that a rat trap will hold a fox squirrel? You think that the new rat traps by black cat...I think they are like jaws and are called rat snap trap. Thanks


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

dont see why it shouldnt hold it..should kill it if it gets it head. they are tree rats anyways right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a good idea, I might try that this summer.


----------

